# 9dp3dt AF cramps every day since ET, sensation of AF starting constantly, help !



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

I had 2 12 cell compacting embryo's transferred 9 days ago, ever since ET I've had AF cramps and keep thinking AF has started, feel like bleed has began but it hasn't. Am up to 90 as my AF arrived before OTD last cycle. Anyone out there give me any hope


----------



## 2708belle (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Hoping,

I had terrible AF pains at first and still get them mildly now and I'm 6+3 weeks today! 

It is a horrible feeling when the pains are exactly like AF and you just feel you're going to come on any second. 

I hope this has made you feel at bit better. I've also read about lots of ladies on here and elsewhere who've had similar experiences and it's all turned out ok! 

Best of luck with everything


----------

